# Different Trigger for PT917?



## bluegrassstate (Jun 15, 2008)

I recently purchased a slightly used Taurus PT917..even though the grips and mags are interchangeable with my PT92, I was wondering if the trigger is interchangeable as well...the existing trigger on my 917 is the most uncomfortable trigger on any semi-automatic pistol I've ever owned. any forum member have any idea's as to a solution to my trigger problem? many thanks from the bluegrassstate..


----------

